# Female built a nest, layed eggs



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone ever here of this before? 

3 days ago I had my male in the tank so he could prepare a nest, and my female in a chimney at the time of the event. 

The female made a bubble nest and layed her eggs and placed them in the nest INSIDE of the Chimney.

I removed the chim, and the male ate the eggs. So I seperated them for the next two days. On the third day she had about 40 more eggs just floating in the tank (in a bunch that she kept track of) with out a nest this time.

has anyone ever seen this behavior?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, I had a female that dropped her eggs and built a nest for them ... once she realized that they were unfertilized, she ate them.  In your case the male knew that they were no good and "disposed" of them. It happens when anticipation gets the better of the female.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got a female who does this to. The upside is that if the male turns out to be an egg eater you can have the female take care of the nest.


----------

